
Internet Now Major Source of Campaign News - robg
http://pewresearch.org/pubs/1017/internet-now-major-source-of-campaign-news
======
shafqat
This is a no-brainer. We've seen our traffic shoot up recently, some of it no
doubt because of election related news. But we've taken steps to diversify our
news offering to prevent a post-election drop off. I think some of the bigger
sites (HuffPo and definately Politico) will see substantial hits to their
traffic.

~~~
robg
I agree. It's just these election thingies are very good markers for where
we're at because of how they dominate coverage. Still amazing that the
internet got mentioned as a first or second choice by only one in three
people. That's a tripling on 2004 but there's still a long way to go. Even
among 18-29 year olds only 50% cite the internet as a primary source.

Also these numbers show how much newspapers really are dying among the young.
Only 17% of the 18-29 demographic cited them first or second.

